# Carline Bumper.



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

After a few paint issue's with my new bumper i had it back from TT Shop on friday here are the results after they blending in the wings and bonnet i know its not everyones taste but i like it even the silver grills.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I really like it mate. I'm hoping to do something similar later in the summer. Don't spose your going to be at acecafe are you?

Just out of interest does it sit slightly higher around the headlights? Seems a bit raised but could be the angle.


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

yes I am hoping to go to the ace meet. If not I will be at rockingham as its only a few miles from me.


----------



## all torque (Aug 18, 2008)

I really like this look.
Do you have any photos like the top photo but from a normal perspective i.e. standing, as Id love to see what this looked like proportionately?

Also why would anyone not like this?


----------



## JamesR (Jul 11, 2008)

im not sure how i feel about that grill on the Mk1 TT , I love the grill on the other audi models but i cant make my mind up on it on the TT


----------



## all torque (Aug 18, 2008)

I really like it on this car, although most of the photos have been taken low down for some reason so cant take in exactly how it would look. Think its a lot better than the PPI, Hofele and other front grills you get on the TT shop. Looks more OEM. Not sure if I can justify 1k on it but definitely tempted.


----------

